# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  MBUX, smart in-car assistant, Mercedes-Benz Group AG, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Mercedes-Benz Group AG

MBUX – Mercedes-Benz User Experience: revolution in the cockpit

----------


## Airicist

MBUX - New infotainment system of Mercedes-Benz explained

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> We sat together with Mercedes-Benz at CES 2018 and they fully introduced us their new infotainment system MBUX (Mercedes-Benz User Experience). This will be the new system for all upcoming Mercedes-Benz cars and they will start this year with the Mercedes-Benz A-Class (W177).

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mercedes-Benz’s new MBUX in-car assistant and smart UI rocks"

by Darrell Etherington
January 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Hey Mercedes, do we need another voice assistant? MBUX 2018 first look

Published on Jan 26, 2018




> MBUX 2018 Mercedes Benz User Experience Hands On https://www.mobilegeeks.com MBUX (Mercedes-Benz User Experience), will feature three-dimensional digital displays, a touchscreen, voice control, and over-the-air updates.
> 
> A big change from Mercedes’ older infotainment system is the ability to touch, swipe and pinch-to-zoom on the screen itself. Previous iterations relied either on the voice commands, touch controls on the steering wheel, or a touchpad between the seats. Mercedes deleted the wheel, but kept all of the other ways to control inputs.
> 
> MBUX will arrive first on the all-new A-Class when it arrives later this year, but it will also roll out to other new Mercedes vehicles after that. They are starting with the A-Class since it’s the aimed at a younger more connectivity focused demographic, a generation that expects their in-car experience to match what they have on their other mobile device, the smartphone.
> SHOW MORE

----------


## Airicist

The new Mercedes-Benz A-Class 2018: MBUX | I made it (Part 1)

Published on Feb 8, 2018




> For the new Mercedes-Benz A-Class (2018), Marco Santi has helped to design the completely new infotainment system MBUX. As user experience engineer and voluntary firefighter, Marco is one of the masterminds behind the interface of the future, creating an emotional connection between the vehicle, driver and passengers.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX): predict, react & evolve

Published on Mar 19, 2018




> Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX), first introduced in the new A-Class (2018), will make your everyday life easier with a high-resolution Widescreen Cockpit with touch screen operation, augmented reality technology and intelligent voice control with natural speech recognition, activated by the keyword “Hey Mercedes”. 
> 
> This revolution in the cockpit is developed by inhouse R&D Engineers and Designers in Germany and Silicon Valley. Learn more about our Mercedes-Benz Research and Development North America team in Sunnyvale, California.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz A-Class 2018: MBUX | I made it (Part 2)

Published on Mar 23, 2018




> For the new Mercedes-Benz A-Class (2018), Simone Kurek helped to design the completely new MBUX multimedia system. As an interaction designer and cognitive scientist, Simone helped to build the foundation of this interface of the future – an interface designed to create an emotional connection between vehicle, driver and passengers.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX): Next-generation voice assistant | me Future Talks | MWC 2018

Published on Apr 9, 2018




> Introducing the Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX) as the next-generation voice assistant at the Mobile World Congress 2018. Georges Massing, Director User Interaction & Software at Mercedes-Benz Research & Development, Daimler AG, and Arnd Weil, Senior Vice President & General Manager Nuance Automotive talked about the future of Speech Control in the upcoming A-Class and its Next-Generation Voice Assistant by Mercedes-Benz.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz A-Class 2018: Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX)

Published on May 12, 2018




> The interface of the new Mercedes-Benz A-Class (2018)* is called Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX) and is completely touch-optimized. 
> 
> The Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX) can be accessed via the touch-control buttons on the steering wheel, the touchpad and the touchscreen. Everything happens smartly and intuitively, as modern as with a smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Hey Merdedes - A loving look at MBUX

Published on May 17, 2018




> Mercedes has announced an all new infotainment systems, MBUX is rolling out first in the A-Class and it’s approach isn’t much different than what most manufacturers are doing in their cars. If you want to keep your hands on the wheel and your focus on the road then you need to have a strong voice assistant, Hey Mercedes is different than other systems on the road because it works offline! Most of the infotainment systems on the road send your queeries to the cloud, something that becomes frustrating when connectivity is limited. It’s noticable when you’re on test drive because connectivity isn’t always the best and the cars are often meant for different markets and merely brought into whatever country is deemed prettiest for the drive. What makes Hey Mercedes stand out is that everything will work offline, the system obviously needs internet to get traffic or weather updates, but it doesn’t feel broken when it’s not connected to the internet.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz A-Class 2018: Test driven by MrJWW

Published on Aug 3, 2018




> Everything you need to know about the Mercedes-Benz A-Class (2018), presented by YouTuber MrJWW. 
> YouTuber MrJWW introduces the key features of this benchmark-setting compact car. From the revolutionary infotainment system MBUX to driving assistance and safety systems, engine types and suspension, sleek exterior and sophisticated interior. The A-Class. Just like you.
> 
> For direct selection of a specific chapter please select below:
> 
> 00:32 User Experience & Connectivity 
> 03:22 Driving Experience & Engines 
> 05:18 Exterior Design
> 07:35 Interior Design 
> 09:01 Driving Assistance & Safety Systems

----------


## Airicist

MBUX hands-on in der Mercedes A-Klasse Lissabon

Published on Nov 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

New Mercedes Benz CLA a sexier A-Class & improved MBUX

Published on Jan 10, 2019




> At CES 2019 announced a new wearable, the 2020 CLA alluding to the technical prowess of the new and improved MBUX that would be launching in the new car. The CLA will join the A-Class and GLE-Class SUV in offering Mercedes’ new MBUX infotainment system. The next-generation system is a huge leap forward over the previous generation COMAND interface. The system incorporates natural language.
> 
> The voice control is set up to recognize the trigger phrase “Hey Mercedes,” and can reply to complicated questions. On a drive with the system in Croatia I even found an easter egg where Mercedes told me she loved me! In the press conference in Las Vegas they demo’ed a more practical example: “Hey Mercedes, which child-friendly Asian restaurants are nearby that are neither Chinese or Japanese?” We haven’t been able to test the new system for ourselves but we hope they have increased its edge computing capabilities (the ability to problem solve without the cloud) so the system can be more responsive when data connection becomes limited.
> 
> MBUX is housed on a standard seven-inch screen, with the accompanying seven-inch gauge cluster, but most folks will likely upgrade to the larger 10.25-inch screens. The screen is operated by touch, natch, but also by touch pads on the redesigned steering wheel as well as a new touchpad on the center console.
> In an interesting twist, we’re seeing some new methods of interacting with the car, the CLA get the Interior Assistant, which we first saw on the GLE. The gesture-control system replaces pushing buttons you can do things like wave your hand towards the rear-view mirror to turn on the light, or gesture over the passenger seat if you need the light on there. The technology works during the day and in complete darkness.
> 
> The Interior Assistant has more complicated gesture controls as well, throw a V finger-gesture over the center console and your pre-programmed favorites are loaded up. The system can also distinguish between passenger and driver’s hands and bring up each person’s favorite functions.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How To Use MBUX - The Mercedes-Benz User Experience

Published on Feb 15, 2019




> MBUX Is the most advanced multimedia system ever developed by Mercedes-Benz. MBUX stands for Mercedes-Benz User Experience and was designed from the ground up around a touch interface. Watch this video to learn more about how to get the most out of the touchscreen, touchpad or touch control buttons.

----------


## Airicist

Sneak Peek: The next generation MBUX with Ola Källenius

Jul 8, 2020




> A peek behind the scenes: Ola Källenius exclusively introduces the next generation of MBUX in the upcoming Mercedes-Benz S-Class.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the S-Class DIGITAL: My MBUX

Jul 8, 2020




> The next generation of the Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX) makes its debut in the new #SClass. Find out how this revolutionary infotainment system is now more intelligent, more individual and more personal.

----------


## Airicist

The all new Mercedes-Benz MBUX AI cockpit, powered by NVIDIA

Sep 2, 2020




> NVIDIA founder and CEO Jensen Huang takes the redesigned Mercedes-Benz S-Class for a spin during the world premiere of the flagship sedan. The S-Class features the all-new MBUX AI cockpit system, with an augmented reality head-up display, AI voice assistant and rich interactive graphics to enable every passenger in the vehicle to enjoy personalized, intelligent features.

----------


## Airicist

EQS with Unique MBUX Hyperscreen: The Big In-Car Cinema

Jan 7, 2021




> Visually impressive, radically easy to operate and extremely eager to learn: The MBUX Hyperscreen is one of the highlights in the Mercedes-Benz EQS. Get more information about the world premiere of the new MBUX Hyperscreen here: http://mb4.me/mbux-hyperscreen
> 
> It represents the emotional intelligence of the all-electric upper-class model: the large, curved screen unit stretches almost the entire width from the left to the right A-pillar. In addition to its sheer size, the high-quality, detail-loving design also provides a “wow” effect. This aesthetic high-tech look is the emotional dimension of the MBUX Hyperscreen. Added to this is Artificial Intelligence (AI): with software capable of learning, the display and operating concept adapts completely to its user and makes personalised suggestions for numerous infotainment, comfort and vehicle functions. 
> 
> Thanks to the so-called zero layer, the user does not have to scroll through submenus or give voice commands. The most important applications are always offered in a situational and contextual way at the top level in view. In this way, numerous operating steps are taken away from the EQS driver. And not only him: The MBUX Hyperscreen is also an attentive assistant for the passenger. It receives its own display and operating area.

----------


## Airicist

World premiere of the MBUX Hyperscreen

Jan 7, 2021




> The MBUX Hyperscreen takes the operation and display of infotainment, comfort and vehicle functions to a new level thanks to Artificial Intelligence (AI).
> 
> The large, curved screen unit lends the interior a unique aesthetic and extends along the entire width of the vehicle in front of the driver and front passenger.
> 
> 00:00 Countdown
> 00:58 Intro
> 01:31 Welcome by Ola Källenius
> 03:08 Hyperscreen introduction by Vera Schmidt
> 04:13 UI & functionality introduction by Sajjad Khan
> 09:34 Summary by Ola Källenius

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mercedes-Benz Hyperscreen User Interface Is Massive, Employs Artificial Intelligence"

by Andrew Wendler
January 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Mercedes-Benz Transforms Vehicle Cockpit with NVIDIA-Powered AI"
56-inch wide MBUX Hyperscreen learns driver preferences for an intuitive experience.

by Danny Shapiro
January 8, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mercedes-Benz's MBUX Hyperscreen is a 56-Inch Artificial Intelligence Hub"
Built specifically for its upcoming EQS luxury EV.

by Jeff Yeung
January 10, 2021

----------


## thugsforlife

That's interesting. Does it have any useful functions on toll roads? Something like uproad, I guess.

----------

